# OS loader missing



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi to all.. I got an ACER Aspire 5935G laptop .. After doing a spyware scan and deleting entries, next time I turned laptop on gave me an error code 0x490 and boot configuration data store repair.. I got the window7 disc.. Can you help me please..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Plug in the Windows 7 Repair Disk and it should do a startup repair then it will automatically try to boot.

or look here:

How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

I did try and it worked to begin with then it went back to the start up check.. I used the windows instillation disc .. Can I download a repair disc in a memory card.. I can not access pc or laptop at moment.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try one or two more times to do the repair. If you cannot repair then use the same disk to do a recovery to an older date before this happened.


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

I won't read the disc .. It goes straight to the startup repair


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Try one or two more times to do the repair.


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok.. Back in a sec


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Repair details
System disk=\Device\harddisk0
Windows directory = D:\Windows
AutoChk Run = 0
Number of root causes = 1

Then further

Boot manager failed to find OS loader
Error code 0x490
Boot configuration data store repair = failed


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is anything inportant on the laptop that you can not live with? If yes then try to boot Windows into safe mode:

Getting into Windows Safe Mode

If you can boot into safe mode then try to also do this:

How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows

If not I recommend restoring Windows to factory settings. For some reason the boot image for Windows has moved or disappeared.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ystem-restore-to-factory-settings-637464.html


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

I can not get into the safe mode...


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

I can not do anything .. It starts with the startup repair


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright you'l have to follow this then:



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If not I recommend restoring Windows to factory settings. For some reason the boot image for Windows has moved or disappeared.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ystem-restore-to-factory-settings-637464.html


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

I can not go to MY COMPUTER(COMPUTER) it won't let me


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. Power on the computer
2. At the white ACER BIOS screen, hold the *Alt* key and press the *F10* key simultaneously to start Acer eRecovery.
3. Once eRecovery has loaded, click *Restore to Factory Default Settings*
4. Click *OK* to continue
5. From here, the eRecovery process will update all the data on the C: drive and restore a fully functional factory image (approximately 10 minutes).
6. Once eRecovery has run, press *OK* to reboot unit

Note: that all data will be *lost* during this process and your computer will be brought back to it's original factory state and settings!


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Alt f10, nor f8 nor f11 nor f12 works ... When I switch laptop on, it say windows is loading files then it scan showing Microsoft corporation then goes to startup repair


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok well I am confused on your problem now. I have made a post in the Windows Back room for extra help. Another tech should reply soon.


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you.. 
Now I got memory diagnostic tools on my screen


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for your help.. I got windows memory diagnostic tool in my screen .. Running its test . Am not sure if this wi help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok good! Keep me updated!


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

It switched laptop off then started the same


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

These are the steps for recovery to factory settings first though did you try the steps in the second link in post 9 
Restore Windows from backup discs
Note: This feature is only available on certain models.
To restore Windows from your previously burned backup discs, you will need to
insert the first backup disc and enable the F12 Boot Menu via the BIOS Setup
Utility.
1 Turn on your computer and insert the first system recovery disc into the
optical disc drive. Restart your computer.
2 During startup when the Acer logo shows, press the F2 key to enter BIOS
Setup, where you can set system parameters.
3 Use the left and right arrow keys to select the Main submenu.
4 Use the up and down arrow keys to select F12 Boot Menu.
5 Use the F5 or F6 key to change F12 Boot Menu to Enabled.
6 Press the ESC key to enter the Exit submenu, press the ENTER key to Exit
Saving Changes. Press the ENTER key again to select Yes. The system will
reboot.
7 After rebooting, when the Acer logo shows, press the F12 key to open the
Boot Menu. Here you can select which device to boot from.
8 Use the arrow keys to select the IDE1*, then press the ENTER key. Windows
will be installed from the recovery disc.
9 Insert the second recovery disc when prompted, then follow the onscreen
prompts to complete the restore.
10 Remove the recovery disc from the optical drive once the restore is
complete. Do this before rebooting your computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the ACER recovery disk, or a Windows Installation Disk? 
Windows should be on the C: drive not the D sounds like it's trying to boot to the recovery partition.


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

I only got the windows intiLlation disc am afraid.,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi install disc can you get to the bios


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi to all.. Now my computer says system volume on disk corrupt.. Any help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please see this ignore any adds or download buttons How to Run the System File Checker (Sfc.exe) Offline in Windows 7 and Vista - The Winhelponline Blog


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Boot manager failed to find OS loader and comes up with error code 0x490


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you atleast get into the BIOS? or tap F8 ask the computer boots to change the boot settings to CD?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the hard drive for errors, since we don't know what drive it is Seagates Seatools for dos should work, D/L the ISO burn to a CD and boot from it, run the long test.
>> | Seagate <<


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Boot manager can not find OS loader and comes up with error 0x490


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please stop repeating the messages and attempt what is suggested you are not helping yourself if you unable to do anything please say so and we will help you


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

I tried every single suggestion .. And nothing happening... It goes back to the same issue... I even restore using the windows instillation disc but I started from square one.., it keeps doing the same thing ..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since all of our options have failed then all we can tell you is to get a new Hard Drive and install a new copy of Windows on that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you run the hard drive test?
Did the drive pass or fail?


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes.. I did and it pass


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

I managed to get into acer eRecovery management...it's on restore progress at the moment


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make sure you do a full Windows Restore. Do not recover.


----------



## Abster40 (Apr 8, 2012)

Done the restore .. It asked me to do start up repair .. Got message that start up repair can not repair this computer automatically


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounding like a fresh reinstall from disc may be called for


----------

